# I finally did it last night.



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Yep, I ordered a new Wilderness Tactical 5-Stitch. This should help the comfort level of carrying my Glock.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Looking forward to a report on it


----------

